
Google Co-founders Talk Tech - nickb
http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content_display/news/digital-downloads/broadband/e3i8955ea263e2f38a40b4c384384d338b4
======
msimoni
Here's a bit more info plus a video interview with Schmidt:

[http://www.cnbc.com/id/25631974/site/14081545?__source=yahoo...](http://www.cnbc.com/id/25631974/site/14081545?__source=yahoo%7Cheadline%7Cquote%7Ctext%7C&par=yahoo)

